# 570 mentions Jaric.



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

570 am said earlyer today that Marko Jaric mentioned he is interested in playing for the Lakers.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The way he spoke of how the Clippers were a better team than the Lakers, I wouldn't have never thought he would be interested in going over their.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He want to be a starting point guard but want to go play with Kobe, who dominates the ball. I'm kind of tired of his attitude. Any time I hear something like this it just reminds me of that shot aganist Phoneix and all his other 4th quarter heroics.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> He want to be a starting point guard but want to go play with Kobe, who dominates the ball. I'm kind of tired of his attitude. Any time I hear something like this it just reminds me of that shot aganist Phoneix and all his other 4th quarter heroics.



Well, assuming... That the Lakers get Phil Jackson back.. He would fit in there being a tall PG very well.

And that game vs the suns needed any type of heroics because NO one was getting it done that night.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Wasnt the game against the Suns where he had that horrible air-ball. Jaric would play point guard on D for the Lakers but Kobe would have the ball most of the time.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> Wasnt the game against the Suns where he had that horrible air-ball. Jaric would play point guard on D for the Lakers but Kobe would have the ball most of the time.



Yup. It was also the game that Livingston went 1-8 in 38 minutes, also a game with no Corey, also a game were the majority of the team made most of there baskets in the first half of the game and went dry, like Brands 10 of 21 FGs, 7 of those 10 were in the first half. That was also the game were in the last 4 minutes to play livingston stepped out of bounds for a turn over, and then right after that simmons steps out of bonds for a second turn over. That was also the game were the clippers had 16 turn overs, mostly in the second half of the game. That was also the game were suns got 20 offensive rebounds and clippers got 12. Thats also the game were we couldnt keep from fouling nash. That was also a game were the suns shot 37 percent for the entire game, and we still couldnt win.

It's easy to blame Jaric because he's not everyones favorite. Truth of the matter is, if the team played well there wouldnt be a need for a last minute shot. There were many chances throughout the entire game for us to do something, we choked.

And actually Lamar Odom would have the ball most of the time. Assuming Phil Jackson returns. That want Odom to be more of a Scotty Pippen type player. And odom has already said he doesn't like being a post up guy, and that he feels better being a facilitator. Jackson would have the triangle offense rotate between Jaric/Odom/Bryant, and Odom would handle the ball most of the time.

By doing that it free's up bryant to hover at the wing like he used to back when Phil was coaching, so that he could take the ball from the side for a easy Jam, or an outside jump shoot without being double teamed.

This year the Lakers didnt even really have a PG. Thats why Kobe spent the majority of the time with the Ball. Chucky Atkins is more of a 2, and not a true PG. He was there only option and it was a bad option.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The idea might be to have Odom have the ball alot but Kobe needs the ball or he will complain. Since he wants to be the greatest player ever. Plus with Jaric i'm dont like how every time at end of games he would choke. He isnt a good enoguh ball-handler to be a real starting point guard.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Do the lakers even have 3 million-5 million to pay jaric with bryants, odoms and grant's contract? Not to mention divac? 

Jaric i remember badmouthing the lakers a lot. Not sure how he would be welcome in the locker room

Also, we never did get it 100% determined if jaric is restricted or not. If the lakers dont have much money, and jaric signs the contract, i say the clippers match a contract thats low like 3 million if he is restricted. 

Or if they really want him, perhaps the clippers could do a sign and trade for him for someone. Cant see it happening though.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> The idea might be to have Odom have the ball alot but Kobe needs the ball or he will complain. Since he wants to be the greatest player ever. Plus with Jaric i'm dont like how every time at end of games he would choke. He isnt a good enoguh ball-handler to be a real starting point guard.



Here we go again. :laugh: :laugh: 

I think we have discussed how this team needs a clutch player for the majority of the season. Who on the Clippers hasn't been choking when they take the last minute shot? We got Corey who is like 2 and 6 for game winners, etc. Who has stepped up? we have lost what 19 games by three or less points this season. Apprently somoene besides Marko hasnt been very clutch throughout the season. Hence why me and yam have been pushing all year that the Clippers need to get an allstar, who is clutch and who can consitantly take those last minute shots for the tie or the win. Marko was never ment to be a "clutch shooter", he was ment to play point. That play was messed up form the start, and Marko simply didnt make it any better.

And give me a break about the Kobe talk. If he was a clipper right now you'd be jumping for joy.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Kobe would have destoryed this team. I see a very bright future for this team and they seem to play well together Kobe would ruin that. Jaric was easily the worst player on the Clippers in the clutch he didnt just miss shots he would make hugh mistkaes, resulting in horrible shots or turnovers.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> Kobe would have destoryed this team. I see a very bright future for this team and they seem to play well together Kobe would ruin that. Jaric was easily the worst player on the Clippers in the clutch he didnt just miss shots he would make hugh mistkaes, resulting in horrible shots or turnovers.



If you say so. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

If we had kobe, we would be battling in the western conference finals right now. Because remember, to get kobe, we didnt have to give anything up. Perhaps not sign kerry kittles, but because of his injuries, we didnt use him this year. So a team that even WITHOUT kobe, lost 18 games by 3 or under points or whatever it was, and was only like 8 games out of the playoffs, imagine how many games the clippers would have won, with the exact same team, just adding one of the best SG's to have played the game in history. 

I hate the guy as a teammate, as a person, but we cant deny how he would have changed the clippers in the won loss column.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> If we had kobe, we would be battling in the western conference finals right now. Because remember, to get kobe, we didnt have to give anything up. Perhaps not sign kerry kittles, but because of his injuries, we didnt use him this year. So a team that even WITHOUT kobe, lost 18 games by 3 or under points or whatever it was, and was only like 8 games out of the playoffs, imagine how many games the clippers would have won, with the exact same team, just adding one of the best SG's to have played the game in history.
> 
> I hate the guy as a teammate, as a person, but we cant deny how he would have changed the clippers in the won loss column.



Yeah. I agree with this. Not sure about finals, but definately close. Every Kobe hater has an opinion of course. And they have a right to the opinion. 

I believe Kobe could have easily cut those games we lost by 3 or less in half, and being that he doesn't like bringing the ball up court, no matter what the haters think, he would have meshed into the team easily. 

Right now the Lakers had Chucky atkins to bring the ball up court, after Chucky atkins had more turnovers than the lakers combined in many games durning the early part of the season, Kobe became the honorary point guard. Thats the main reason the Lakers are even consideirng Jaric is because they desperately need a PG, because Chucky atkins is more of a SG player, and never will be a true PG.

Livingston
Bryant
Simmons
Brand
Kaman

In the front court would have been sick, no matter how you slice it. And no matter how much people "hate" Kobe.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

if the lakers do get jaric, they would probably set a record of most players who play SG on the same roster. THey would have to give up someone i would think. I dont even know the lakers roster, but just from memory, they have odom, george, butler, vujacic, walton, kobe, jumaine jones, some no name guy, then add jaric to the mix? holy crap. I wouldnt mind to see caron butler in a sign and trade for jaric. Better than just loosing jaric.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Unless something big happens, I think Jaric will be matched. Unless the Lakers want to offer him a huge contract, then they can have him if they can afford it.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Unless something big happens, I think Jaric will be matched. Unless the Lakers want to offer him a huge contract, then they can have him if they can afford it.


Have him and all his injuries. :clap:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

so are we sure that he is restricted? 

Beauty about that too if im not mistaken, is that if someone offers him a contract late in the game, they still can use up their money during the 15 day period, and even if they are at the cap, matching his deal will still be available since resigning your draft picks or own players doesnt count against that or something... I believe last year that is why they waited until the last second to sign shaun livingston, so they could use up their cap space..


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> so are we sure that he is restricted?
> 
> Beauty about that too if im not mistaken, is that if someone offers him a contract late in the game, they still can use up their money during the 15 day period, and even if they are at the cap, matching his deal will still be available since resigning your draft picks or own players doesnt count against that or something... I believe last year that is why they waited until the last second to sign shaun livingston, so they could use up their cap space..



Yes, I do believe he is restricted.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Where ever Jaric goes I'm happy for him. I like him, and I am not angry at him for wanting to play the position he feels he is best at.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Where ever Jaric goes I'm happy for him. I like him, and I am not angry at him for wanting to play the position he feels he is best at.



I seriously wonder what makes him think that he is a PG. The areas where his game is weak are in the PG area.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

Weasel said:


> I seriously wonder what makes him think that he is a PG. The areas where his game is weak are in the PG area.


I agree. He doesn't have the ball handling skill to break pressure. Everytime he gets pressured, he looks at the ball when he dribbles, or picks up his dribble. He is not quick enough to be a true point. He does many things well, but not handle the ball - what was the point guards job again??


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

Starbury03 said:


> Kobe would have destoryed this team. I see a very bright future for this team and they seem to play well together Kobe would ruin that. Jaric was easily the worst player on the Clippers in the clutch he didnt just miss shots he would make hugh mistkaes, resulting in horrible shots or turnovers.


I agree. The only reason Kobe was successful (in years past) was because they were able to let him and his ego dry f%ck each other every night. While Shaq and company went out and WON the game. If Kobe was that good - where are the lakers???? Did you guys forget who had a worse record??? He made them look bad. He took away any chemistry they had. If you have played sports before at a high level. You understand you have to deal with many egos - when one is flying out of control - it screws up your team, royally. Kobe will sell tickets, make a few big shots, look unbeilevable individually, shun all his teammates and absolutely run your franchise into the ground. All at the same time, he will claim his innocence.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> if the lakers do get jaric, they would probably set a record of most players who play SG on the same roster. THey would have to give up someone i would think. I dont even know the lakers roster, but just from memory, they have odom, george, butler, vujacic, walton, kobe, jumaine jones, some no name guy, then add jaric to the mix? holy crap. I wouldnt mind to see caron butler in a sign and trade for jaric. Better than just loosing jaric.


Do you honestly think we could get Jaric for Butler? - I think Butler is a better overall player then Mags. I would love a trade for Caron Butler.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> In the front court would have been sick, no matter how you slice it. And no matter how much people "hate" Kobe.


Do you mean back court? 

I do not hate Kobe. I actually think he handled himself pretty well through the whole rape trial. Except buying his wife that ring. The fact is - he isn't that good (best sg in history). This was the first year being Kobe's team - and they SUCKED!!!!! Kobe didn't make his team better at all. Straight up - he is argueably one of the BEST scorers of all time. But where does that make him as a player? He actaully makes his teammates worse - that is hard to do as a player. If the NBA finds a one-on-one league - let me know, and I would draft Kobe #1. I just remembered something - you have to play with 4 other players, plus you have to play against 5 guys. Someone should remind Kobe about that.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Do you honestly think we could get Jaric for Butler?


Hey, the lakers traded away the most dominant player in the game today...anything is possible.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TheClipSHow11 said:


> Do you honestly think we could get Jaric for Butler? - I think Butler is a better overall player then Mags. I would love a trade for Caron Butler.


Not even if the clippers included their lotto pick to. Caron has proven he has great potiential, especally when odom went out, and he had to step up. Jaric hasn't proven much of anything... Yet.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TheClipSHow11 said:


> Do you mean back court?
> 
> I do not hate Kobe. I actually think he handled himself pretty well through the whole rape trial. Except buying his wife that ring. The fact is - he isn't that good (best sg in history). This was the first year being Kobe's team - and they SUCKED!!!!! Kobe didn't make his team better at all. Straight up - he is argueably one of the BEST scorers of all time. But where does that make him as a player? He actaully makes his teammates worse - that is hard to do as a player. If the NBA finds a one-on-one league - let me know, and I would draft Kobe #1. I just remembered something - you have to play with 4 other players, plus you have to play against 5 guys. Someone should remind Kobe about that.


This was the first time the team actually was a team. The sad thing is, Clippers fans are proud of beating the lakers for the first time, even though they have a Kobe Bryant. Im proud of the Clippers, I was excited, I even thought they were going to make the playoffs, but proud we beat the Lakers by a couple games? When they had a coach dive bomb in the middle of a season? The same coach that didnt run a single defensive practice durning the offseason. (He wanted to run the floor like the Suns, all fast pace, we all saw how well that worked.. The Lakers could score, but couldnt do anything else) When thier new coach joined implemented a completely new offense, that only Kobe Bryant, and Devon Goerge knew anything about. Not to mention Kobe missing 17 games, Larmar Odom missed 14, Devon missed almost an entire season, Vlade missed almost an entire season, These were supposed to be the lakers starters... You do understand that right? That would be like Brand missing 15 games, simmons missing an entire season, Mike D bailing in the middle of the season never went over defense with the Clippers, you really think they would have finished higher than the lakers? Please.

The lakers had many problems, mainly due to poor judgement and offseason bumbling. The lakers had no PG and no Center. Atkins is more of a SG and a sixth man, he sucked for playmaking and I promise you wont even be a laker next season. Chris Mihm was so hyped up when he came, only to show that he can't play more than a minute without fouling someone.

Being the best isn't always roses, he is still young and has many years left in him. But without the right coach and role players, he may never live up to his poteintail.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Clippers had way more problems than the lakers this year injury wise. Maggette missed 16 games, brand missed one game (direct cause of loss to lakers), simmons missed 7 games, jaric missed 32 games, kaman missed 20 games, wilcox missed a bunch of injury, livingston missed 52 games, kittles missed 70 games, rebraca missed 20 games, 

Had the lakers had the clippers problems, they might not have won a game this year.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Clippers had way more problems than the lakers this year injury wise. Maggette missed 16 games, brand missed one game (direct cause of loss to lakers), simmons missed 7 games, jaric missed 32 games, kaman missed 20 games, wilcox missed a bunch of injury, livingston missed 52 games, kittles missed 70 games, rebraca missed 20 games,
> 
> Had the lakers had the clippers problems, they might not have won a game this year.



Livingston is still an unproven rookie. That would be like the lakers getting a number one pick and he misses 52 games. You want that player to develope into something amazing, but If your team is depending on a rookie in the first year of play, to lead the team to the playoffs.. Your already in trouble before you started. As much as I like Shaun livingston, were not talking about Lebron James here.

Corey missing 17 games, isnt the same as Kobe missing 17. When Corey was gone, the Clippers still had other players that could step up. I'm not saying it tough, I'm saying the clippers have a much deeper team than the lakers did. Kobe Bryant got hurt, that was crippling. 

Jaric missed 32 games, but according to most of the guys here he sucks anyways so it shouldnt matter should it? I like Jaric by the way. 

Wilcox could have missed the entire season, he sucked.

I'd say that Kittles was the biggest problem, because he was expected to do a great deal of things. But at least the Clippers had solid coaching that puts importance on defense... The Lakers... ugh. Rudy T was always said as being the "right coach at the right time", and that he only got the rings because of the teams he coached. I thought that was crap until I watched a half season with him coaching. I couldn't figure out his style to save my life. 

I'm not saying that Clippers didnt have a tough trip. But when Kobe Bryant and Lamar Odom miss games critical towards making the playoffs, and you have no center besides one that was supposed to be a back up, and no PG at all, your going to have problems. The lakers did. It's just annoying when Kobe haters try to pin the "team" season on him. The Twolves didnt fail to make the playoffs because of KG, it was because there was no supporting team worth talking about backing him up. 

Like Ric Butcher said on ESPN radio a few nights ago, if Kobe had signed with the Clippers, we might still be discussing Clippers post season basketball. I believe it.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Livingston is still an unproven rookie. That would be like the lakers getting a number one pick and he misses 52 games.



Doesnt matter, hes a good player already. Even dunleavvy who knows his team a lot better than we do said that with livingston, we would have won half of the games we lost by short margins. doesnt matter if hes a rookie or a vet, the fact is, without him it was a big blow to us. 



> Corey missing 17 games, isnt the same as Kobe missing 17. When Corey was gone, the Clippers still had other players that could step up. I'm not saying it tough, I'm saying the clippers have a much deeper team than the lakers did.


Wait a minute, youre trying to make my point!  My point is the clippers had way more injuries than the lakers, and over all at more key points, yet the clippers still had the depth to have a decent record. you made mypoint there.. 
No one is saying maggette is bryant. But you add up all of the clippers injuries, and at the time they happened, and it was way more serious than the lakers. Lakers had their starting point guard the whole year just about in atkins. Clippers for half of the year had rick brunson, their fourth string PG. 

If kobe was on the clippers, no doubt would we still be in the playoffs, if we were in the spurs bracket. I dont think the spurs could have had an answer for all of the clippers weapons


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

If we had Kobe - Dunleavy would have quit. 

Now that is the Kobe (Uncoachable) factor.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

dunleavvy was one of the ones personally lobbying for kobe last year....heck for all we know it could have been him telling sterling to let odom go so that the clippers could get him the next year. Remember, dunleavvy made lots of personal visits to kobe trying to convince him to come to the clippers


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Doesnt matter, hes a good player already. Even dunleavvy who knows his team a lot better than we do said that with livingston, we would have won half of the games we lost by short margins. doesnt matter if hes a rookie or a vet, the fact is, without him it was a big blow to us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never said the Clippers didnt have a better team.. They REALLY had a better team in most areas I can think of... The problem is, there I think the Lakers main starters are better than the Clippers main starters. At least in the sense of Odom, Butler and Kobe, vs Brand, simmons, and corey. Although I think they are all good, I think the clippers have enough talent to make due when they had to to pull out a few extra games. But the Clippers didnt have near the problems the lakers had, which was my point. Coaching was the main problem, over injuries alone.. The coaching set the lakers to doom before the season ever started. Phil Jackson may change that next season, or it might be a crap shoot.

We played extremely good agisnt the Spurs, just needed someone to go to in the fourth, someone clutch. That could have been Kobe. I honestly think in the back of his head, he might even think he made the wrong decision. To late now though, but would have been awesome to see.

And as for Rick Brunson.. Looking at his numbers.. The Lakers would have killed to have Chucky Atkns at least someone that consistant. 

I got a feeling that next season is going to be a battle for the playoffs by both teams. Especally if the Clippers can remain healthy, and the Lakers can remain healthy. Will be fun to watch.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TheClipSHow11 said:


> If we had Kobe - Dunleavy would have quit.
> 
> Now that is the Kobe (Uncoachable) factor.


You have been hanging out with Dynasty Raider to much. Coaches like Larry Brown said that having someone like Kobe on their rooster would be a dream come true and that if he wasn't a loyal detroit fan and coach he would have come back to the lakers this season in a second.

Hell the coach that said he was uncoachable is considering a return at coaching him... What does that tell you? It's not like Phil Jackson is desperate for a coaching job.

Dunleavy pulled for him BIG time man.. You must have missed all the press conferences... But they really thought they had him. 

Kobe also mentioned that the main reason he'd even consider the Clippers was because he respected the coaching staff a great deal.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> dunleavvy was one of the ones personally lobbying for kobe last year....heck for all we know it could have been him telling sterling to let odom go so that the clippers could get him the next year. Remember, dunleavvy made lots of personal visits to kobe trying to convince him to come to the clippers



By the way Yam, I know we don't agree on most stuff... But thank god you at least think with your head, and don't pull the hate card on Kobe every second. It gets old hearing all the "Kobe is Satans seed" conspiaracy theories.

I keep hearing "he broke up a team, he would have destoryed the clippers too!", bla bla bla. Give me a break, just three weeks ago Jerry Buss said if Shaq was 60 pounds lighter he would have kept him and gave him that 30 million a year extention. But that he was concerned for the price that Shaq was demanding, he would be come even more of an injury risk.. And as of right now, he might have been right. Of course Shaq could still pull it off, but he sure doesnt look very healthy right now and at 33 I'm not seeing a six year contract in his future for any team that has common sense.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Brand is better than odom, and maggette better than butler. I dont think that the amount that bryant is better than simmons, makes up for the other two. Coaching or not, the clippers still had to overcome more problems. Remember, our coaching wasnt exactly the best in the league. Toward the end of games, remember how hard it was to actually see a decent play drawn up to try to win the game? How many games did rick brunson end up having to be the one to take the last second desperation shot. 


ON a funny side note, the clippers actually offered the lakers brand, kaman and someone else for shaq when he was on the block, but shaq didnt want to come here. If only the clippers had people they could offer while still keeping their best player like miami did. a clippers/lakers rivalry with shaq./kobe in the middle of it would have been historic.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> ON a funny side note, the clippers actually offered the lakers brand, kaman and someone else for shaq when he was on the block, but shaq didnt want to come here. If only the clippers had people they could offer while still keeping their best player like miami did. a clippers/lakers rivalry with shaq./kobe in the middle of it would have been historic.



I'm glad Shaq didn't want to come here. If we would have traded Brand, Kaman and someone else for a 33 year old center, who this season had the worest year in his career... And Im not talking in scoring, I mean in just brute defense and rebounding, he has really gone down a notch compared to the Shaq that that destroyed durning the lakers championship era. Although I still agree that he is probably the best center out there, I'd still I'd be pissed if we had gotten em. Brand in my opinion, is just to damn consistant and rare to trade for Shaq. If he was 27, well I'd change my tune. But no way in hell would I want that now or last year. 

I think either way it would have been awesome to see Kobe Bryant on the Clippers battling Shaq on the Lakers for a playoff spot or best team in the west. Only in Hollywood does that happen. 

Some argue that if Shaq would have been content with his extention proposition, he wouldn't have left. But he wanted a six year max, in my opinion because knows in six years he is going to be a wheel chair bound basketball player. He went to Maimi, and now Maimi who was expected to offer the extention with contract deal before the playoffs, hasn't said anything about it yet. 

If lakers had kept Shaq, Kobe would be a clipper right now.


----------

